# Hi from Australia



## Comper100 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi there

Been on the the forum for a few weeks now. Registered recently. 

New into beekeeping, got my first hive only a week ago. Already had some great learning experiences. Its a very addictive hobby, I'm getting more and more into it! 

Looking forward to reading, sharing info and learning more! 

Adelaide. Australia


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

HI Comper

"Its a very addictive hobby, I'm getting more and more into it!"
Hahahaha another one gets addicted. Waning, to many hives can make you single!


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

Hellp to you, and Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 100!


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

G'day Comper, good to see some other Aussies joining. Lots of information here!


----------



## Comper100 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, yeah there is a wealth of info on here. I can spend hours reading all the material!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource, ask questions and they will be answered.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Aussies are small in number on the forum. We may not be real leaders in beekeeping but we designed an Australian hive tool and have had some outstanding queen bee breeders. A Western Australian beekeeper holds a world record for honey produced and of course there is our scientist Denis Anderson who is the world expert on Varroa having named Varroa Destructor.


----------



## Comper100 (Nov 25, 2013)

I didn't know that! Thanks for the Reply.

Here's a quick pic of my hive, had to put it on a stand due to the Ants:


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome Comper! Glad to see another Aussie here.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Kidbeeyoz said:


> A Western Australian beekeeper holds a world record for honey produced


That's interesting and something I've always wondered. What is the world record?


----------

